

.XXX goes live - aj700
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/17/xxx_goes_live/

======
aj700
Correct me, but no reports of it being blocked yet. Iran? Saudi? probably in
days.

(and as usual, to get to porn.xxx directly in chrome, you must type <http://>
on the front. they know about this featurebug)

~~~
user9756
[http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/03/24/india-to-block-xxx-
top...](http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/03/24/india-to-block-xxx-top-level-
domain/)

